# kids hunting rifles



## younghunter1014 (Apr 17, 2009)

i think the 20ga, 410, 243, and 22lr are good kids guns to hunt with


----------



## younghunter1014 (Apr 17, 2009)

it your choice but thats what ive used to hunt :sniper:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

My shot gun is a 12 gauge, deer rifle is a 243. I have just used a 22 for target practice, and have a 16 gauge single shot which I occasionally use for duck and dove hunting. I'm not exactly a kid, but a 5'8" 109 lb woman, so I fit into the category  In hindsight, I do sometimes wish I would have got a 20 gauge shot gun instead. That's what I get for trying to show off to the big boys : P What brand shot gun to you shoot? Mine is a Winchester 1300 Ranger Compact.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the .410 is not much of a "hunting" gun. leave it for maybe a barn pidgeon of rats


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

bearhunter said:


> the .410 is not much of a "hunting" gun. leave it for maybe a barn pidgeon of rats


What is a .410 like? Not familiar with it.


----------



## younghunter1014 (Apr 17, 2009)

i use a winchester 20 gauge and a 410 is a bit smaller than a 20 gauge but has a bout the same amount of power


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Do you have the youth model 20 gauge? I really like my youth model Winchester 12 gauge. Can't handle a full size shotgun for the life of me. I handled the 20 gauge even better, and really regret not getting it. I may just eventually buy a 20 gauge and then just let my husband use my 12. With the 20 gauge, I could pretty much hold all of the weight of the gun on my back hand. With the 12 gauge, I am supporting so much weight on my forehand, that it takes concentration off of shooting.


----------



## younghunter1014 (Apr 17, 2009)

no but is a small single but if i were u i wold sell the 12 or keep it for home defense and get a 20 :sniper:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

.410 is not even close to a 20 guage.


----------



## younghunter1014 (Apr 17, 2009)

ya ive been shootin them both for years and thay are the same to me let me know when u shoot them almost every day for 13 years


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I guess as long as you believe it thats what counts. there is absolutley no way you can say the .410 is on equall footing as a 20 balistically speaking and in the real world.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

KurtR said:


> I guess as long as you believe it thats what counts. there is absolutley no way you can say the .410 is on equall footing as a 20 balistically speaking and in the real world.


I'm still lost....is a .410 a shotgun, rifle? Or what?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

It is a shotgun a little shot gun i think the heaviest load is 11/16 of a ounce. I think it is a better gun for experienced shooters than first timers. To shoot and cleanly kill anything on a consistant basis you have to be damn good. i have tried and i am not that good. the same shots with the 20 gauge and it is bird in hand instead of dog trying to find the cripple.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

KurtR,
I have to agree with you. I shoot a .410 for pheasants and I hunt over pointers, I shoot no more than 15 yards with it. I am actually wanting to get rid of the .410 for a 28 gauge. The .410 has a much shorter range than a 20. My wife is 5'1" and 100lbs and she loves her 20 gauge. She kills ducks, geese, and pheasants with it. The geese have to be within 20 yds but it works. I am curious as to what the kid is wanting to know. The .243 is about the best youth gun there is. Shotguns, I'd have to say the 20 is the best shotgun. Just my nickel's worth


----------



## younghunter1014 (Apr 17, 2009)

.410 is too small to be a shot gun but is a BIG rifle


----------



## younghunter1014 (Apr 17, 2009)

ya my brother has a .243 and loves he shot a 9 piont for his first deer wit it


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually the 410 has it's place. It is not recomended as a beginers gun but I started with it. Back then I was a better shot than I am now. Something that can be attributed to youth. It's an excellent close quarters gun (25 yards and under). I'ts problem isn't that of power but of it's limited shot pattern. When I was growing up we used it for ruffed grouse, doves, pigeons, teal and even an occasional short range goose, with reasonable success.

If I were to start someone under 8 I would probably go with the 28 gauge then move up to the 20 after a few years.

I have recently gone back to the 20 ga after many years with the 12 ga and it has done 95 % of what I needed done. That includes turkey & geese.

A note on the Winchester youth guns. I bought one for my son over 10 years ago for the explicit reason that the forestock is placed further rearward than many other models. That makes for better balance for someone with short arms. I see many young shooters struggling to balance a gun with their arm fully extended rather than with a slight bend at the elbow.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

2 3/4 for 12 ga.. cant go wrong.. will kick less than most 20 ga. some of the newer auto 20s are sweet though with almost no recoil.

410 is a shot gun that will chamber a .44 mag round. so small they do not produce steel shells. the hevi-shot are 7/16 oz.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The mighty 410 has it's place. Even though many a child wass given one as a starter shot gun in my day I don't feel it is the way it should have been.

The 20 ga is an exelant shot gun to start with. Reloaders can load them down for lower recoil when shooting clays. They then can load them heaver for hunting when many times you never feel recoil or hear a report.
You can also buy much the same type of ammo if you d not reload.

28 gauge is a nice starter shot gun also. Problem lies in the ammo and where to find it if you don't reload.
Same applies to the 16 gauge my favorite.

A full sized shot gun with the stock shortened is I feel the way to go. Sections can be added back on as the youngster grows.

For rifles any thing from 22LR to a 300 win mag will work.
Of course you won't take every rifle out of the box and be able to shoot it. My son at 14 was shooting my 300 win mag. It is Mag Na Ported and felt recoil is less than my 243.
Out of the box with no work I would stay 7MM08 or under.

 Al


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

possumfoot said:


> 2 3/4 for 12 ga.. cant go wrong.. will kick less than most 20 ga. some of the newer auto 20s are sweet though with almost no recoil.
> 
> 410 is a shot gun that will chamber a .44 mag round. so small they do not produce steel shells. the hevi-shot are 7/16 oz.


You might want to add that it is not recommended that you run a 44 mag round in most .410 shotguns because the actions aren't strong enough to handle these pressures that the 44 exerts. Also, they do make a metalic .410 round. I believe Wolf makes.....believe its a slug.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

bearhunter said:


> the .410 is not much of a "hunting" gun. leave it for maybe a barn pidgeon of rats


u kiddin me? what about rabbits doves and pheasents with a 6 shot....i have been doin that fer years n its never failed me.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

brittanypoint said:


> KurtR,
> I have to agree with you. I shoot a .410 for pheasants and I hunt over pointers, I shoot no more than 15 yards with it. I am actually wanting to get rid of the .410 for a 28 gauge. The .410 has a much shorter range than a 20. My wife is 5'1" and 100lbs and she loves her 20 gauge. She kills ducks, geese, and pheasants with it. The geese have to be within 20 yds but it works. I am curious as to what the kid is wanting to know. The .243 is about the best youth gun there is. Shotguns, I'd have to say the 20 is the best shotgun. Just my nickel's worth


i also have every gauage in the book 410. 28. 20. 16. 12. 10. no 8 though even though they dont make them no more n i gota say the 28 is an awesome gauge.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

> For rifles any thing from 22LR to a 300 win mag will work


I think a .300 win i alot of gun for most kids. Granted I know 13 year olds that shoot them. Their fathers have put some work into them to lighten the recoil. I have watched kids shoot at elk with a .30-06 and miss due to recoil. I really think the best caliber for a kid to hunt with in rifles is a .308 win. Hard hitting and light recoil. I know alot of 12 year olds shooting them. Remington makes a great gun for youth. So does Ruger.

I honestly think the biggest problem with parents is that they dont match the gun to the kid. Some kids can handle that .300 win. Others are shaky at best with a 7mm-08. I am Six foot and 170lbs and shoot a .300 win. I love the gun but I am built big enough to shoot it. A 110 lb 13 y.o. is probably not suited for a magnum cartridge.

As far as a 28 ga. Any recommendations?


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw in the string above that at least one of the writers wishes she had a youth 20 ga. My son (13) has shot up to 6 ft tall over the past year and is way too big for his Browning BPS micro. I put it up for sale in the ads section, but here's a picture. It's like brand new.

If interested, please let me know.

Kevin
Stillwater, MN


----------



## Toby Mougey (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

yea but alot of people are startin to stay away from it because its a singe shot for so many rounds.


----------

